# jardini arowana



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

what is a good price for a jardini arowana and a 40 gallon tank with all the accessories?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Jardini's have become very popular in recent years, and the price has skyrocketed. Most around 6" will be about $100. They are very cool fish though, one of my top picks. They can be quite aggressive too. 40 gallons is hard to say, but I would say about $75 would be good for a used tank, just tank alone. Needless to say that Jardini is going to need way more than a 40 gallon, it would need a 125 gallon at minium.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i found one on craigslist. the guy is selling his 14" jardini with a 40 gallon tank with a stand, lights, filter, ect for 350$. I have a 135 that i could put the jardini in, but he will only sell the fish with the tank. is 350 a good deal? how much do you think the 40 gallon set-up would be worth if i decided to sell it?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Well, the 40 gallon breeders (I'm assuming its a breeder) new go for about $300 from petsmart. Its very hard to say otherwise because it depends on the condition of the tank and the quality of the equipment. If you are looking at selling it after you get it I would reconsider, they are absoulutly fabulous tanks with tons of potential, I sure wish I had one.

That sounds like a pretty good deal, especially with the arrow with it too. Only problem is that if the arrow was kept in the 40 it maybe stunted. I would talk him down to about $300-25 and see what he says. Either way, its definatly not a bad deal.


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

mike123 said:


> i found one on craigslist. the guy is selling his 14" jardini with a 40 gallon tank with a stand, lights, filter, ect for 350$. I have a 135 that i could put the jardini in, but he will only sell the fish with the tank. is 350 a good deal? how much do you think the 40 gallon set-up would be worth if i decided to sell it?


im an arowana keeper myself, and i have to say... dude for a 14inch jardini that would go for 600$+ so HELL YEAH thats a steal for 350 plus a tank! id say go get it!!! man!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thats a crap deal. 250 for a 40 gallon tank is robery. 
And 600 for a 14" jardini? lol


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> thats a crap deal. 250 for a 40 gallon tank is robery.
> And 600 for a 14" jardini? lol


well thats how much it goes here. how much can u get a 14incher jardini ?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Last time I was checking I could get them for around 200. 
4" was around 40. 
this was about a year ago ish.


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Last time I was checking I could get them for around 200.
> 4" was around 40.
> this was about a year ago ish.


200$ for 14inch jardini? lol b.s.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

HiGhTiMeZ said:


> Last time I was checking I could get them for around 200.
> 4" was around 40.
> this was about a year ago ish.


200$ for 14inch jardini? lol b.s.
[/quote]

Uh no it's not.. I can get a 6" ers for $60.00 all day long.. And they grow like weeds. If you're looking for one, give me a year I'll have you a 14"+ and I'll even sell it to you for the low price of $500.00..

The deal up top is a crap deal a 14" jar has already outgrown the 40g so no sense in even buying the tank.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HiGhTiMeZ said:


> Last time I was checking I could get them for around 200.
> 4" was around 40.
> this was about a year ago ish.


200$ for 14inch jardini? lol b.s.
[/quote]

I haven't the time nor patience to bullshit anyone. Belive me or not makes no diff to me. I'm not trying to sell you anything.

Jardini arn't all that rare. It just depends on where in the country you are. if you are in the middle of nowhere then yeah expect to pay a preimum. Seattle is one of the largest ports in the country so things come thru here cheaper then perhaps to you. you just have to shop around. Most little asian owned Petstores have more Jardini and alot focus soley on Arrowana or FH's so they sell them cheaper because they have connections.


----------



## tubarao (Nov 30, 2006)

I have always had arrowanas, asian, south american and aussies. The jardini is a fabulous fish, but it will not live for ages in the 40 gallon.

having said this, go for it!

cheers


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lfs has 6" silvers for 9.99


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh btw just as an example. one of our sponsers here has a 16" listed for 299. IMO still slightly high for the fish. but still much cheaper then 600.

http://www.sharkaquarium.com/store.cfm?men...33&catid=44


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes, silver arowanas are pretty cheap

my lfs has 3" jardinis for $70 each. Not exactly cheap fish but they sure are beautiful.


----------



## HiGhTiMeZ (Dec 7, 2006)

oh well being said that, i think its up to the locations were it is being sold.


----------



## Bsixxx (Aug 31, 2006)

HiGhTiMeZ said:


> oh well being said that, i think its up to the locations were it is being sold.


damn never knew how much there worth!!

i should go pick one up at my lfs and sell it in three months at $400!!LOL

i can get them a 6-8in at $35-60


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

HiGhTiMeZ said:


> oh well being said that, i think its up to the locations were it is being sold.


Absolutely right and this is true for all tropical fish. Fish that I see for very cheap in Socal, I see for very expensive outside of state( up to 5x's markup). And of course the reverse is true.


----------



## gar~spaz (Jul 21, 2006)

in kentucky, a 6" silver goes for 250$ plus. at one point my lfs had two 2' silvers and they sold them for 850$ a piece. so yeah, i get butt fucked on aro prices, thats the only reason i dont have one.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i got my 6" silver aro for 50$, at the same store i saw some 4" jardinis for like 80$ but the guy told me once they get over a foot the price skyrockets. Im still debating on it because the only decent sized tank i have currently has my silver aro in it.


----------



## marauderrt10 (Nov 21, 2006)

I live in NY, the state that charges the most for everything you buy, I could get a 12" jardini for 125$ at the LFS


----------



## Miro_bolant (Nov 13, 2006)

LFs in Montreal selling a 18 incher for 400$
6-8 inchers go for 145$


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

I would just like to add that I think it's a shitty idea to keep a jardini in anything smaller than a standard 180g, unless you have a tank with custom dimensions.


----------



## spranga (Dec 28, 2006)

i got mine for $60 @ 6" pretty good price. some stores sell smaller one's with the yolk sack still on for like 30$-40.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

I bought a Pearl Aro for £7 at 3inches lol


----------



## packrat (Sep 28, 2005)

Just today in SF I saw a tank full of 6 inch Jardini's for $29.99....might just get one myself.


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> Oh btw just as an example. one of our sponsers here has a 16" listed for 299. IMO still slightly high for the fish. but still much cheaper then 600.
> 
> http://www.sharkaquarium.com/store.cfm?men...33&catid=44


$350 is good with the complete 40 breeder though.


----------

